# "Il Mio Piccolo Fiore" My Little Flower



## d.smith292 (May 4, 2011)

This photo is titled, "Il mio piccolo Fiore." Which traslated from italian means, "My little flower." Please critique.


----------



## BlackSheep (May 5, 2011)

Very nice. 
Only one small thing, I find the un-opened flower at the bottom left corner distracting from the overall shot. Have you considered cropping the left side down?


----------



## ghache (May 5, 2011)

BlackSheep said:


> Very nice.
> Only one small thing, I find the un-opened flower at the bottom left corner distracting from the overall shot. Have you considered cropping the left side down?



i would get rid of it using the cs5 content aware fill.


----------



## RyanBlough (May 5, 2011)

I like it, but as blacksheep said, the flower bud draws attention to itself and away from the flower


----------



## d.smith292 (May 9, 2011)

If only I had cs5...lol
Thanks for the comments.  I'm looking to improve my abilities.


----------

